# Incoming! Eavy Metal Spray gun!!! GW April Fools Day Gag



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just found this on the GW site today!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=9900028a

Apparently this thing can undercoat, basecoat, shade, highlight and varnish with one pull.

The guy also used it on some examples.

I am definitely getting one of these. I now definitely have no reason for terrible painting now!!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sigh. I preferred my blog joke.

Oh, alright, that's a brilliant one.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if its real, then im the next king of england


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually I bet a fiver that this is completely fake


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This is obviously a joke, guys...but if it's real, I'm buying one as soon as it's realeased.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

the main thing that gives this away is the fact that his daily blog is up before 5pm. first time in a year. lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Sigh. I preferred my blog joke.
> 
> Oh, alright, that's a brilliant one.


..That was a joke?
I just thought you liked the article.

Anyway, GW did a good one, I laughed.
At first I was like "Um, how the fuck can you get it all right if it only has one trigger..?"
And then I was like "Oh I get it GW, nice one."


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice april fool


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL. Had me going for a while. +rep to GW


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Bah, the sort of people who pull April fools jokes... Well, I dunno, they just ain't respectable in my book.

Still, i'd love to have that gun....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Didn't even occur to me that it was April 1 today. I just saw it, facepalmed, and promptly came here to discuss how Games Workshop has just dropped all pretenses and is just going to explicitly treat its customers like they're retarded.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Didn't even occur to me that it was April 1 today. I just saw it, facepalmed, and promptly came here to discuss how Games Workshop has just dropped all pretenses and is just going to explicitly treat its customers like they're retarded.


Same. QFT.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Now the question is: how long do you have to spray?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Really... When I first saw that I was really shocked, I believed that it would now be possible to paint armies without lifting a finger... That has to be a joke! How the hell could it work and it is April 1st today!


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, it even bases the models!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I do hope all of you who even believed it for a second really did face palm yourselves  if not.. I've got a batch of tartan paint for sale!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Any of you who thought it was serious with all the 'It even painted crosses on it'-type sentences should be smacked. XD


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

Games Workshop humor...........sigh. I hate April 1st.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My reaction was more of a "Oh, it -clearly- doesn't do that... and it's awful of them to try to sell it as being able to. They must really take their customer base for morons. More than usual, at any rate" than "ZOMG! I have to have one!... oh, wait..."

Now, that being said, if they made a spraygun that actually worked properly, one with four nozzles like that could be quite useful in large scale projects, such as painting tables.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so many people in my store fell for this


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jigplums said:


> so many people in my store fell for this


Even my wife knew it was fake and she describes Orks as cute with a capital Q


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Now, that being said, if they made a spraygun that actually worked properly, one with four nozzles like that could be quite useful in large scale projects, such as painting tables.


What, does the GW spraygun not actually work well?
That's kinda lame.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, I am surprise they didnt just announce the new realease of DE. Now that would be a April Fools joke.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Wow, I am surprise they didnt just announce the new realease of DE. Now that would be a April Fools joke.


Yeah i can see it now " INCOMEING DARK ELDAR APRIL 13th" Sucker!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Incoming Dark Eldar ... April 1st ...They have a sayin where I grew up "Someone gonna get cornholed over this one"


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol... cornholed...lol.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Winterous said:


> What, does the GW spraygun not actually work well?
> That's kinda lame.


I bought one just for kicks, since it was 15 bucks. It worked for thirty seconds, then promptly ceased functioning. I can blow compressed air through it, but it won't draw paint (of any consistency-- I've tried many different ratios of paint to water) from the pot. There's nothing mechanically *wrong* with it... it's just a badly designed, cheap piece of garbage. It's also a minor hazard. If you hold the trigger down for about a minute while it's hooked up to the air can, you'll either explode or implode the air can from rapid temperature and pressure change, depending on what the temperature outside the can is. 

Better to put your money towards a real airbrush, if you're going to do that. Or, better yet, just paint everything by hand. Basecoating a whole model in a color means you have to go back and undercoat everything that's not supposed to be that color, and that's almost as time consuming as just basecoating by hand.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Better to put your money towards a real airbrush, if you're going to do that. Or, better yet, just paint everything by hand. Basecoating a whole model in a color means you have to go back and undercoat everything that's not supposed to be that color, and that's almost as time consuming as just basecoating by hand.


Aah well, that's no good.

But I don't have to worry about that, I play Nids, I don't have vehicles to paint


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

I laughed... If this was real then whats the point of playing 40k then? Then all the armies would look the same, you wouldn't have the joy of beating that guy at the hobby store who has the better painted armies ass in a epic clash of painted vs painted grey men! haha

Ace


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

wow i looked at that thing and then just walked away from my computor


----------

